# Vermeer 605J won't start a bale



## oliver1955 (Jan 7, 2015)

I have a Vermeer 605J baler that has worked flawlessly for me for the 5 years I've owned it. Put it in the shop this winter and put in all new belts, a bunch of new bearings, and rebuilt the pickup. Took it out this week to roll up some hay and when you start to drive into a windrow it will pick up the first 5' or so and just cram it in a wad between the pickup, starter roller, and the drum, until the pickup starts to slip. The core never starts to roll. It's always started a bale perfectly in the past. The belts are routed just like the old ones, the shear bolts in the starter roller are ok. What am I missing??


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Are the belts slipping I have seen that happen on round balers already, l


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Cam setting on pickup teeth?


----------



## oliver1955 (Jan 7, 2015)

The belts don't spin with the gate closed and no hay in the machine, it's only after you get a core formed that the belts start to spin. That's how it was before the new belts and it worked fine.

I started with the pickup teeth cam setting in it's original location which was roughly in the middle, and adjusted it both ways with no better results.


----------



## oliver1955 (Jan 7, 2015)

It's like the hay isn't jumping up on top of the drum. I was considering welding some keystock across it in between the round bars that's already welded on there. Thoughts?


----------



## timberjackrob (Feb 16, 2015)

I did that to our old gehl baler it helped a lot probably couldn't hurt.have you tried increasing or decreasing the density?


----------



## oliver1955 (Jan 7, 2015)

I've changed the pressure in the air bags from one extreme to the other and several settings in between with no success.


----------



## E220 (Feb 10, 2016)

The teeth should drop between between the bolts on the stripper bands. The belts should just turn when empty. If lowering the air pressure makes no difference, check for a stop bolt near the density cylinder to lower the belt tightener a little more. Check your cam bearings. Check your roller bearings


----------



## oliver1955 (Jan 7, 2015)

I'll double check the pickup settings here in a day or two once I finish up planting beans.


----------

